# If you could smoke with one famous person...



## Obiwampa (Sep 1, 2006)

Living or dead, who would it be?



I'd have a smoke with Norman Rockwell. Despite what his 'folksy' paintings would have you think, he was pretty liberal, even speaking out against the war in Vietnam. He was also really nervous, indecisive, and un-confident about his work, I think it would be great to have a smoke and a few drinks and sit around talking about illustration.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2006)

What a great question!!!  

Hmmmmm....

Right now I think Jay Leno could have me in stitches.


----------



## NervGaz (Sep 1, 2006)

Howard Marks... who better to smoke weed with... http://www.howardmarks.info/


----------



## sombro (Sep 1, 2006)

Hunter S Thompson

Apart from being a genius he'd be bound to have some quality gear. 

It'd be fantastic to sit on his back porch in Colorado drinking hugely and tripping on mescalin whilst shooting rocks with his magnum.

RIP Dr Gonzo


----------



## yogi dc (Sep 1, 2006)

jimmy hendrix.


----------



## pranicfever (Sep 1, 2006)

"If you could smoke with anyone Famous... Dead or Alive... who would it be?"

I think if I could smoke with any famous person, dead or alive, I would want to smoke with Joan of Arc. I know is sounds Corny.. But name one other woman who could unite an entire nation of people, she was a strong woman, and i think it would be cool just to sit down and talk to her. 

"If i could smoke with anyone Unfamous... Dead of Alive... who would it be?"

I've limited my choices down to I'd want to smoke with TBG - Stoney - Mutt & of course Gree Gree. not to mention a few others on the site.. but those are the ones i would wanna be with.


----------



## Obiwampa (Sep 1, 2006)

Others who would have been cool to hang out, have a smoke, and converse with...

Sinatra
Alfred Hitchcock, (He was a party animal)
any one of the Beatles
Spielberg

I also have the perverse desire to talk with some of the most hated people around today. Bin Laden, Bush, Rumsfeld. Just to try and figure out _why_ they do the horrible things they do. Maybe get them to chill and be peacefull. If anyone was ever in dire need of a few good joints, it's this administration.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 1, 2006)

man this is hard....i can't think of just one person...

maybe my mom....i have always hoped/wished she would smoke with me...so i guess i will say her  

famous people....maybe Tolkien or Anne Rice


----------



## Devilweed (Sep 1, 2006)

Jim Morrison or Jimmy Hendrix.  Some of that purple Haze


----------



## dream grower (Sep 1, 2006)

Brother Bob Marley, Brother Tom Petty


----------



## rockydog (Sep 1, 2006)

Bob Marley and jim morrison-dead
Tim Burton and Quentin Tarentino


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 1, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> Tim Burton and Quentin Tarentino


 
OOO...good choices


----------



## 71_307 (Sep 1, 2006)

Afro Man .. that guy is jokes..


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 2, 2006)

I bet chris farley would have been a fun guy to toke with.....god bless him


----------



## oz703 (Sep 2, 2006)

I would have to say Jessica Simpson... who knows maybe weed could make her think a little more and if it doesn't, the stupid things that come out of her mouth would make me laugh my ass off, and come on it's Jessica Simpson!


----------



## CanadianPhatGuy44 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd smoke with Jesus...cause I know he'd be very forgiving if I bogart the joint.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 2, 2006)

*I would have to say Cliff Burton from Metallica. My man loved to smoke some weed.  *


----------



## Biffdoggie (Sep 2, 2006)

My first would be HST, already picked and already dead. So sorry for that.
Maybe...William S. Burroughs?


----------



## lefty (Sep 2, 2006)

chong of course!


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Sep 2, 2006)

well i have more then 1.....bob of course, snoop dog, and the one and only Al pacino.


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Sep 2, 2006)

well i have more then 1.....bob of course, snoop dog, and the one and only Al pacino.


----------



## gottalovebud (Sep 2, 2006)

I would totally smoke a bowl with napoleon bonaparte. Oh yeah and the cast of that 70s show.


----------



## dream grower (Sep 2, 2006)

Here we go... Johnny Depp; living. James Dean, dead.


----------



## dream grower (Sep 2, 2006)

Can you imagine though... Blastin' down foot long spliffs with Bob!!


----------



## AZshwagg (Sep 2, 2006)

I would want to smoke with Brother grunt, Mutt, and I dont know why but I would also want to some with Ethiopian Emperor Haile Selassie, Bob marley was obsessed with him.


----------



## rockydog (Sep 2, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I would have to say Cliff Burton from Metallica. My man loved to smoke some weed.  *


 
Also one of the very best if not the best bass player/songwriter ever


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 2, 2006)

Dave Chapelle, Billy Joe from GreenDay (Hell, all of em), Snoop, Dre, and Arnold! All I can think of right now, but then, we all know the effects of marijuana on your short term memory


----------



## stoner 420 (Sep 2, 2006)

i agree with JYD Al pacino would b great to chief with...... i know alot of u probably don't know these ppl but Three Six Mafia... they r from Tennessee and thats where i am from..... great ppl they won a grammy for Hustle and flow they chief like no other......


----------



## stoner 420 (Sep 2, 2006)

oh yeah Howard Stiern hahahahaha he is so stupid he is funny.....


----------



## mastashake (Sep 2, 2006)

I woudl have to choose either keith moon or, matt groening He would have some interisting shit ot say, or Syd Berret


----------



## astra007 (Sep 3, 2006)

an oz. of amnesia haze and jennifer attison from friends.  then maybe a b/b doobie with terry pratchett of "the disc world".


----------



## A.K. (Sep 3, 2006)

fidel castro or immortal technique


----------



## rockydog (Sep 3, 2006)

my fiance wanted me to jim morrison down for her


----------



## agreenbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I would have to smoke with *God*............


&#8220;And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed."

Genesis 1:29


----------



## dream grower (Sep 4, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn someone allready said it lol

WILLIE NELSON for the win!!

I can only IMAGINE the stories that man could tell...lol

And of course, snoop, and marley.


----------



## grob (Sep 4, 2006)

Dead choice would be William Wallace

Living choice is Willie Nelson


----------



## dream grower (Sep 4, 2006)

Anne and Nancy Wilson(Heart).    John Lennon(Beatles).


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2006)

I have to agree with Willie.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 4, 2006)

if it were supernatural;  getting stoned and dancing with THE DEVIL


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 18, 2006)

Christopher Walken

Can I have some more cowbell?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> Christopher Walken
> 
> Can I have some more cowbell?


*I gotta fever and the only perscription is more cowbell's.   Man i love that. *


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 18, 2006)

LMAO, hell yeah, I got it on this laptop, along with my celebrity jeopardy clips. I would smoke with Dane Cook, or Dave Chapelle, for the reason that both have some damn good smoke, I'm sure, and because I would never stop laughing. That would be a hell of a time.


----------



## krsone (Sep 19, 2006)

I would have to say Eisten I mean can u imagine how deep of conversation that man would take u on


----------



## pranicfever (Sep 19, 2006)

I want to smoke with Felix the Cat.  I know he's a cartoon, but damn the adventures he has... I would love to just tag along


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2006)

I wonder what it would be like to smoke weed with my husband?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 20, 2006)

you would probably have twins............   hehehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2006)

He'd probably like it, and then I'd have to share.  I don't wanna share.


----------



## LilKronic420 (Sep 21, 2006)

I would definitly want to get high with Cheech and Ching just once! Id also love to get high with Ronald Mcdonald just so we could go back to McDonalds and munch our faces off. LOL!


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 21, 2006)

I would love to smoke a joint with my buddy who I meet in 8th grade and started gettin stoned with in the 60's, he died in viet nam. 

Famous?  donna from the seventies show, BOING!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ching?


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 22, 2006)

bill gates...just try to give me a reason we wouldn't be a cool stoner


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 13, 2007)

Steve Irwin, the Crocodile Hunter. Been watching a few documentaries about his life lately. He was one of the good guys for sure. Used to stop for every lizard on the road to move it to safety.

When he comes on the telly, my son goes quiet, which is not usual for him  

Wonder if he ever had a smoke. I reckon he'd be good fun to have a toke with


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 13, 2007)

Jesus with out a doubt..  

1.  I would ask and seek some meaning for questions.
about meaning life, death, pain, suffering, innocence, science, universe
and my most important question of all..  

" is the Bible translated by man, how you wanted it "


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 13, 2007)

The most famous, most missing, most looked for, most important person in the history of mankind...

The very first and only Missing Link.

That dude would be an interesting chat. "Hey man, put that damn bone down and talk to me man! So, who was messin with who man? How in the world have you crossed into upright man from the chimps, man? Do you still really like bananas? Does your back feel better now? Hey, ya wanna smoke a big ole fat doobie, man? Trade ya for another one of those bones... Hey, let go a my leg man, I ain't that way... Wanna see a fire man? Here, light this fattie. Quit rubbing those sticks and use my bic, man."


----------



## Mutt (Sep 13, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Quit rubbing those sticks and use my bic, man."



:rofl:

Let's see:
Alive famous person: Willie Nelson....prolly not cht much just have my acoustic with me get stoned and jam not back stage on his tour bus where the party is at. 
Dead famous person:
Hunter S. Thompson  that would be a ride.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 13, 2007)

i can't name just one either.   but off the top of my head i'd go in this order

Nostradamous
einstein
Hunter S. Thompson
Pablo Escobar
Bob Marley
Al Pacino

but the main ones would be Nostradamous, Einstein, Escobar
jsut becuz they were all genius' of some kind. filled with information relative to the life we live right now, which is amazing considering they've been dead for decades.


----------



## rasta (Sep 13, 2007)

jesus christ or Haile Selassie ,,,,dead,,,,,bob marley or bob dylan,,,(if i can only have one i would say christ ),,p,l,r


----------



## metalchick832 (Sep 13, 2007)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> man this is hard....i can't think of just one person...
> 
> maybe my mom....i have always hoped/wished she would smoke with me...so i guess i will say her
> 
> famous people....maybe Tolkien or Anne Rice


 
Anne Rice would be awesome.  I'm actually named after a character in her Mayfair Witches books, so I've always loved her writing.  I've actually gotten to meet her a few times, and she's a really stellar person.

But, for my choice (and yes, this is bizarre!) I would have to say Charlie Manson.  NOT because I think he's a good person or anything, but I've always wanted to have a chance to talk to him, and get into his brain.  Psychology has always been something I've been very interested, and who better to analyze than the one person who won't let himself be analyzed.  I think smoking a big fattie with him would get his mouth goin' pretty good!

~Metalchick


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW. Awesome inquiry. I would have to say Nikoli Tesla.......


----------



## the_riz (Sep 13, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Steve Irwin, the Crocodile Hunter. Been watching a few documentaries about his life lately.



Unfortunate about his passing, since that fateful day i havent seen any irwin docs or repeats. shame really, he shouldnt be forgotten.

Id smoke with Alex Jones, i just think that guy could intensify my high tenfold lol


----------



## mojosat (Sep 13, 2007)

Dead...Mark Twain

Living...G.W. Bush...come on I can't believe noone picked this, you could possibly stop the drug war in one fell swoop.

OS... I had the chance to meet and spend a few hours with Steve Irwin a few years ago and I hate to speak ill of the dead, especially one that did as much as he did for animal conservation, but personally the guy was a complete butthead.


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 13, 2007)

I would smoke with Terrance Mckenna......that guy can talk...I would smoke some blueberry get all nice and toasty and sit back and enjoy the ride..

And...I would smoke with Charles Bukowski.....he's still alive, you fewls!


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 13, 2007)

hunter thompson. maybe some howard zinn. marley, hell I'd smoke with anyone if they were willing.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 13, 2007)

OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And DR. SUESS!!!!


----------



## SFC (Sep 13, 2007)

Peter Tosh dead. Ed rosenthal, or DJ Short living.


----------



## indokid (Sep 14, 2007)

You guys have mentioned a lot of awesome people. 

I haven't seen anyone mentin Ken Kesey though. I'd love to smoke with that guy.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 14, 2007)

Lucy off of I Love Lucy... could you imagine how funny that'd be? 



Thanks SmokinMom for the inspiration  .


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

snoop dogg, socrates, bob marley, johnny depp,george jung, and of course bush..... do us all a favor..id get him so baked and then snap his neck like pyow! :chuck:


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 17, 2007)

that would only work if you could snap the necks of all his clones, too.....

I would smoke with George Washington......he's old school....

And......David Byrne..from Talking Heads...and also, Trey Parker and Matt Stone....I've been on a major South Park kick lately...Season 11 is really good, they've really gotten a lot better....


----------



## louis (Sep 17, 2007)

Deffinately Kurt Cobain...  Might get lucky and learn a thing or two...


----------



## soto88 (Sep 17, 2007)

Obiwampa said:
			
		

> Living or dead, who would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have a smoke with Norman Rockwell. Despite what his 'folksy' paintings would have you think, he was pretty liberal, even speaking out against the war in Vietnam. He was also really nervous, indecisive, and un-confident about his work, I think it would be great to have a smoke and a few drinks and sit around talking about illustration.


well ive smoked a blunt with snoop in hollywood and ive hung out and blazed with tommy at a tattoo shop in huntington beach. Id like to smoke with some athletes though....


----------



## soto88 (Sep 17, 2007)

I also smoke with badazz, snoops friend, and that kid in the wheelchair(not sure if hes considered famous) from lords of dogtown(hes really not a kid but he plays one).


----------



## louis (Sep 17, 2007)

Since we're talkin about snoop, thought I'd let you in on his REAL name.    Got a chuckle out of me.

Calvin Cordozar Broadus, Jr.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 17, 2007)

Christopher Walken
Ghandi
Samuel L. Jackson cause that **** would be a riot.
Alexander Shulgin - because he's my hero and a genious. We'd spend hours talking indole theory and some of his unfinished works.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 19, 2007)

A famous female smokin companion would be 'Kat Von D' of LA Ink. She is really cool and down to earth. I could sit and listen to her for hours....She is hot, too. Would love an evening of conversation with her and good smoke. I would get her to put a pot leaf on my left cheek - and it won't be on my face!:hubba: 

A famous dude would have to be 'Mikey Teutal' of Orange County Choppers. Used to not like him trying to join the bandwagon, and cash in on an already cool show. But he's really grown on me and he seems like a good kid. Here's one for you Mikey!:48:

I think I've seen his red eyes several times. Probably burned one - that's why he showed up late with the bisquits.


----------



## berserker (Sep 19, 2007)

JOHN BELUSHI will always make me laugh.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

:hitchair:  LOL... that fool jackie chan... I wanna see an asian dude high.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

I think Orlando Bloom would be fun.  Plus I'd want to get him good and drunk as well so I could take advantage of him...hahahahha.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

I knew you were going to say that...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2007)

Did not!!!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

or bob barker... the price is right! LOL



and yes I did  KNOW!


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 19, 2007)

I think I'd have to vote for Robin Williams so he could make me laugh while we burned one down.


----------



## numbinside (Sep 19, 2007)

Counselor Ug-LEE, budnik and donkeylips




probably be che guevara


----------



## HVHY (Feb 26, 2008)

im not supprised that no one has said this but i wouldn't mind a couple passes of the bong with Karl Marx creator of Communism,


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 26, 2008)

Dead, I would love to talk and smoke with Noah, and with Humphry Bogart.

Alive, with Margret Thatcher, and Andrea Bocelli

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay that's it.  I wanna smoke with Mutt, Hick and TBG then all my fantasies will come true.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 26, 2008)

I wanna smoke with Benjamin Franklin or Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## dmack (Feb 26, 2008)

Jack black. He would crack me up high. :rofl:


----------



## Gamble (Feb 26, 2008)

...Willy Nelson..... enough said


----------



## Melissa (Feb 26, 2008)

i would love to get high with 
ricky gervais ,steve coogan ,matt lucas & david walliams , :tokie:


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2008)

maybe not famous to some but definite heros of mine

William S Burroughs
Von Dutch
Ed Roth
R Gordon Wasserman
Abert Hoffman
John C Lilly, MD


----------



## Brouli (Feb 26, 2008)

katt williams , snoop dog , vida guerra,  oooo and i would love to see stoned Rhiaana


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 26, 2008)

It would have to be Bob Marley.


----------



## headband (Feb 26, 2008)

just maby you thought this would be funny. Anyone know the new child movie star Zach Effron? Well hes actually a year older than me and 'lived' down the street, before he became famous. I whent to middle and highschool with him AND I BLAZZZZED HIM OUTTT. This was when he graduated, at my sisters boyfriends house after party, cus they are all good friends. I brought over my bong, we were all smoking and he came out, i asked him if he would want a hit, and he said sure. hahhhaaa


----------



## snuggles (Feb 26, 2008)

Jerome, Shamus, and Moses Horowitz....Larry could join in too..


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 26, 2008)

Willie Nelson
Hendrix
Tom Petty
Axl Rose
Jimmy Page
Adam Sandler
Hank Williams Jr.


in no order


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Jerome, Shamus, and Moses Horowitz....Larry could join in too..


 
3 strooges would be good


----------



## thestandard (Feb 26, 2008)

Bowie or Jesus...


----------



## gangalama (Feb 26, 2008)

I want to smoke With the Original Man. I got a few questions 4 him.


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd love to smoke with my Dad,I miss him.Keep it GREEN


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 26, 2008)

It would have to be Sandra Bullock.
I would roll up a couple good sticks of redbud.
Blaze it up-Crack up-then hit the In And Out and I buy-LOL.
I would have her snorting in no time.


Gb


----------



## Bonk (Feb 26, 2008)

Too many people just to name one, but here is small list of people I have in mind in not particular order.

Bob Marley
Jimi Hindrix
Bob Dylan
Willie Nelson
Snoop Dog
My Ex G/F (no she isn't famous)
Smoking Mom (and a few other members on here)
Barbara Walters
Bill Clinton
Dido
Julia Roberts
Ashley Judd
Owen Wilson
John Steward
Dave Chappelle
Moses
RATM (the whole band)


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

id smoke with Maynard James Keenan​


----------



## kubefuism (May 14, 2008)

Einstein, because if you've ever read some of his quotes he was already high.  And also the Turkish prince who taught George Washington and the heads of state to actually smoke MJ, not just consume it.  Did you know the first pot party in America was held in the White House?  We've come a long way baby...


----------



## thebest (Jul 21, 2008)

I would smoke first with Lil wayne. You know hes got the good ****! haha and then I would have to say I would smoke with three 6 mafia. They seem like they would be the type of people that you could smoke with, and then just have an amaizing  trip!


----------



## lyfr (Jul 21, 2008)

lizzie borden


----------



## Rambler (Jul 21, 2008)

Tommy Chong.


----------



## bbq gizzid (Jul 22, 2008)

Obama fosho


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 22, 2008)

I would love to smoke with Jimmy Page,Willie Nelson,Hunter S Thompson,Kid Rock, Hank jr,Subcool,and all the Members of this forum...take care


----------



## andy52 (Jul 22, 2008)

well i partied wothlynard skynard yrs ago ,but would have to say willie nelson


----------



## dutchman (Jul 22, 2008)

PINK!!! and i would give it 2 her aswell hehehe


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I did smoked with Dale Jr (earnhardt) and tom hank

but I would love to smoke with willie and invite him to our home let him crash as much he can and smoke with us and do the country dance while high also let jeff foxworthy join,  and see what jeff thinks of being high maybe he will joke more than we thinks


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 22, 2008)

christopher walken, coming soon D.I.Y. cowbell hookah (joking)
that way i could have a fever and the ONLY cure WOULD be more cowbell.
and he's easily as wierd as david lynch (secnd choice)


----------



## stoner (Jul 22, 2008)

I have to say elbert einstein hed say the funniest suff ever,


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

I would smoke with Tony Stewart .


----------



## 041181 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Abraham Lincoln*


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 22, 2008)

Willie Nelson and/or  Barrack Obama


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

Barrack Obama would be cool to smoke with


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 15, 2008)

The Game... yea the rapper...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 15, 2008)

Effen's top three:

My wife

Leonardo DaVinci

Bradley Noel


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jim Morrison and Woody Harelson, i here Jennifer Anniston is a big pothead 
so id have to say her for sure.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 16, 2008)

Mimi Rogers!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Moe and Curly Howard

Mimi Rogers


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 16, 2008)

Bill Clinton!


----------



## is_this_reality328 (Aug 18, 2008)

if i could smoke with some one who is/was famous?
Willie Nelson, Thomas Edison, or Sigmund Freud


----------



## ruffryder777 (Aug 18, 2008)

george bush.............just too see if he could get any stupider


----------



## growdammit (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome list going here!
Great question as well!

I would have loved to smoke up with Jerry Garcia and listen to him play some ramble on rose or masterpiece.  But thats just the dead head in me!  Of course I would have to watch the bowl to make sure nothing was slipped in!

Living I would would love to smoke out with... man, so many options, the gang from Widespread Panic, Hank Jr, Willie, Sammy Hagar, Whoever those enya people are cause thats deep, my old drill sergeant from basic training (he needs it), Snoop of course, the entire island of Kauii, TED NUGENT for sure, Slash would be awesome, I read Bill Gates earlier... could be interesting, probably has the worlds best, Tom Petty was pretty weird when I met him so leaving him off, Nick Nolte seems to be a strange trip too, ... you never know what you will find until you sit down, smoke out and enjoy some new company

great thread, will probably add later...

Going with:

Dead:  Jerry Garcia
Alive:   Ted Nugent


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Aug 19, 2008)

i think i would like to smoke with Keanue Reeves from Bill and Teds excellent adventure.....lol


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 19, 2008)

I smoked a blunt back in the early 90's with Lauryn Hill from the Fugees. What a beautiful song bird she is! Strong, intelligent, and so talented. True story. Much Love.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Elvis


----------



## palafox (Aug 19, 2008)

Chris Rock.  One of  the funniest poeple alive.

Palafox


----------



## intellenoob (Sep 11, 2008)

living--either dave chappelle or bret nd jemaine from foc

dead--carl sagan. dude would BLOW my mind. ****, he does already.


----------



## aslan king (Sep 16, 2008)

RICK JAMES! 

Richard Pryor!

Stevie Wonder!


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tommy Chong! 

Will Ferrel! LOL*

*:holysheep: CHRIS FARLEY :holysheep:*


----------



## tokemon (Sep 16, 2008)

Jesus


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 16, 2008)

smoked with willie nel. and other time smoked with dale earnhart jr,  would like to smoke with someone who works for gov and want to understand why want it legal, 

that way yall can have a little hopes to really smoke with someone famous  lol


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Sep 16, 2008)

living and at the same time in one session: Willie Nelson, cheech and chong, the guys from the stone zone show and jack nickelson.
With fat blunts!


----------



## tokemon (Sep 16, 2008)

greenmehtV12 said:
			
		

> living and at the same time in one session: Willie Nelson, cheech and chong, the guys from the stone zone show and jack nickelson.
> With fat blunts!


In your fantasy is cheech still a detective or is it the cheech we all remember and love?


----------



## veracan (Sep 19, 2008)

I would love to smoke with Charley Sheen and his Ex, Nooo on second thought, just his Ex!


----------



## RaoulDuke (Sep 19, 2008)

Tommy Chong
Hunter S. Thompson
Brian Greene (the physicist not the actor), I don't know if he smokes, but it would be a truly mind blowing conversation
and Bill Hicks


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2008)

anyone ever heard of Michio Kaku ????...thats definitly who i'd burn with. He's an astrophysicist that fits in the group with ol' Albert and mr. hawking. get stoned and look up some of his lectures on interdimensional travel and teleportation on google vid .....total brain melt(in a good way)..i would have said stephen hawking but i don't think he could pass the joint....


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 19, 2008)

Van Gogh (spelling?)
Bruce Lee
Jesus/Buddha/Ga Nish, ANY god


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Sep 19, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> In your fantasy is cheech still a detective or is it the cheech we all remember and love?




both because I want to see what they say to each other. thats right at the same time haha. blown.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

Willie Nelson


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 19, 2008)

the guy who first thought of smoking weed, id liked to have been there for the 1st session
:48:


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

Without a doubt, I would smoke with George Carlin.

That man is responsible for my current way of thinking.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 3, 2008)

Harold Lloyd.

I would like to get inside the mind of someone who did his own stunts knowing certain death would happen if he made the smallest of mistakes.


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 3, 2008)

ya man...I would smoke with my look alike hero..........TOMMY CHONG !!!!   
         :48:         :42:


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 3, 2008)

henry the eighth.
just hope he liked me, and didnt say "off with her head"!


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 3, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> anyone ever heard of Michio Kaku ????...thats definitly who i'd burn with. He's an astrophysicist that fits in the group with ol' Albert and mr. hawking. get stoned and look up some of his lectures on interdimensional travel and teleportation on google vid .....total brain melt(in a good way)..i would have said stephen hawking but i don't think he could pass the joint....


 
   I must be smoking too much...I didnt understand a word of that !!!!
:holysheep:


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow great question

ayrton senna lol (if he smoked)

and probably ummmm RICK ROSS or r.i.p. notorious BIG lol


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 3, 2008)

Jesus.  
If that's not possible, then Jack Kerouac.
Then it would be easier to convince him to ..... :hubba:  :giggle: 
and have his baby. 
Hubby doesn't mind.  I asked.

Kurt Vonnegut too.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 3, 2008)

.....this is a mind-twister, a 'thinker' question and as I read some of these replies I am wondering, 'why?'.......why am I taking part?.....it's facinating......can take your mind on a very interesting search......or just go with the flow, man.......I am probably blowing it here, being soooooo sarcastic, perhaps......or TRIPPIN OUT...MAN.......OH YEAH.....OH YEAH

.....shouldn't we want to visit the 'past'...go see some old friends that have been missing way too long.......there has to be somebody in all of your lives, someone special......that you have never even thought about getting stoned with......

....for example, what if I wanted to get f*%#ed up with my old highschool principal......the guy who kicked me out of school the day before final exams....because I missed a DETENTION....

.....or....my first wife who hates all illegal drugs.....but.....takes US made medication for numerous psych disorders.....

.....or the last guy who fired me from a job......back in 1989, and I still can see his face in nightmares......

.....or the 80 year old neighbor who cut down my Southern Wind Break because it was on his property and he could......the logger smoked allot....

....or this witch of a woman standing in front of me in a cafe......she forgets to order coffee, pays for it and I say, 'Oh, a SENIOR MOMMENT huh?'....she turns around with a satanic look and says, 'You just stepped in it and you ain't gettin out of it!'....wanted to tell her how ugly she was but kept my mouth shut.....

NA, DON'T THINK SO...so obviously I am spoofing everybody.....you know that I wouldn't want to get stoned with these creepy
people......BUMMER....MANNNNNN...

.....but I was thinking about my CHOICES....and I am pushing THINKING as important here, as part of the plan......

....SO WHO WOULD I WANT TO GET WASTED WITH.....hmmmmmm.....let me think about this......a person from the past.....a Vietnam veteran perhaps...I went to S.E. Asia in 1965 right after I volunteered for Italy and extended my tour of duty 4 years.....Thailand instead of Vietnam.....worked in a Medical Dispensary at Don Muang Air Base......and my Non-commissioned Officer, or my boss, was this gay guy named Garcia.....and I was wondering.......na...

.....been thinkin about movie stars......and Morgan Freeman pops right up there.....he's close to my age.......has a cool boat......digs his privacy.....so I would choose Morgan

......but am not done yet.....author's I like......Carl Hiaasen....just read his novel, 'Sick Puppy'.....and Tom  Robbins.......and Kurt V......and Elmo Leonard.....and this is getting hard....

.....seriously though.......whoever you want to smoke with is OK.......I would like to smoke some bowls with B. Welker.....met him in 1970 in S. Cal....Vietnam Veteran with all kinds of great stories about his tour.....they were all against the war, refused to enter some battles, smoked weed in front of superiors, grew beards, let their hair grow as long as possible, and were a pain in the arse of the Army......we were in lots of classes to gether, ended up liking eachother, sharing drugs, watching Laker games.......and four years later he's gone to a great art school in L.A.....and I have recently re-connected with him......he is a postal worker for the 'gov' and will probably have to consider his 'pee pee' test......

.....hey, had allot of fun writing this.....and fun thinking.....absurd thoughts

....added the drawings right before I submitted my reply......painterdude


----------



## andy52 (Dec 3, 2008)

changed my mind,now its no famous folk except here.
        potus

        norcalhal   &
        too screwed up to remember.hehe


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

i wanna smoke with the members on this forum, he he.

one day hick, one day.


----------



## homegrown998 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tommy Chong, Steve Irwin, Jim Morrison, Kat Von D, Robert Deniro, Snoop, Kat Williams, Jesus, and Jorge Cervantes


----------



## killa kev. (Dec 3, 2008)

Bob Marley, no doubt.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 3, 2008)

damn homegrown and killa kev GREAT CHOICES


----------



## jb247 (Dec 3, 2008)

I would have to say that I'd love to vape with a pair of Johns...Lennon and Belushi. John Lennon has always been my personal hero and Mr. Belushi made me laugh more than any other person on earth.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 4, 2008)

i skimmed through this, didnt read everyones answer so im not sure if mine was mentioned yet


Abraham Lincoln


----------



## mendo local (Dec 4, 2008)

Britney Spears


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 4, 2008)

Paris Hilton. I suspect she may put out


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 4, 2008)

the most sexyest women on the plant JESSICA ALBA!!!!!!!!
as for a guy....so many great people. i would have to go with leonardo di vinci, dude would have to been a trip.


----------



## tesla (Dec 4, 2008)

Daffy Duck and Goofy,Just as silly considering how long this threads been going on. But interesting none the less.


----------



## reggaeuplifts (Dec 4, 2008)

snoop, i wanna see if i can out-smoke him lol


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 4, 2008)

They're not famous...yet, but the female growers group!


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 4, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> They're not famous...yet, but the female growers group!



smart smart man


----------



## strawberrycough (Dec 4, 2008)

prolly nancy reagan first.

einstein would be at the top of the list.....

a few model chicks would b fun 2....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 4, 2008)

I wanna smoke with jesus..and then order a pizza


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Dec 5, 2008)

To many to choose from but top 3 would be, 

1. Dave Chappelle 
2. Arnold Schwarzenegger or Chuck Norris
3. The brady bunch


----------



## painterdude (Dec 7, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> They're not famous...yet, but the female growers group!



How do you know for SURE that WE are not famous.......I once had a young girl ask her dad if I was a famous artist in the United States......but she was in Leipzig, Germany and that was almost five years ago.....but I would smoke a bowl or two with ya.....hope your stash is stonier than mine.....since I am slightly disappointed with my Bubblegum grow....the painterdude.....a very proud member of the female growers group....


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 7, 2008)

Def would be burnin' an O an 2 with my brotha Marley, RIP.
eace:


----------



## Sir Puffs Alot (Dec 7, 2008)

I would have to say Salvador Dali and Ozzy Osbourne... and queen victoria just for the hell of it


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 7, 2008)

i would like to have a smoke with tom cruise. a little bit of eye candy does us all some good. and i would chat with him about scientology. sorry about my spelling!


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2008)

I posted before about some of my heros...but I reeeeaaaaly thought about it...no doubt


Lenny Bruce


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 7, 2008)

Adam Sandler
My GF says Lucille Ball


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 7, 2008)

i would love to sit with Chemdog and take bong rips of some original Chem:hubba:


----------



## groworganic (Dec 7, 2008)

Conan O' Brien...nobody can make me laugh like that dude.


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 7, 2008)

bruce lee

'you have offended my familee and my honor and a shoulin temple'

then id say its your toke brucee

lol

pkj


----------



## Elven (Dec 7, 2008)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> Jim Morrison or Jimmy Hendrix.  Some of that purple Haze



Would have to agree, but if I went into the far past I would say I would smoke out with Buddha or Hericlitus that would be some deep stoner talk


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 9, 2008)

*Robin Williams, John Candy, Steve Martin, Charlie Sheen, etc,,, I would have a hard time...:hubba:*


----------



## Elias (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd smoke with Bruce Lee.IDK why, but It would be real nice.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 7, 2009)

aLBERT EINSTEIN!!!   i'm more a person who enjoys intellectually intriguing conversation when i get stoned.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Carl Sagen,Gandi,Jesus and Bigfoot thats my top 4


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 7, 2009)

OBAMA! haaaa


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 7, 2009)

carlo's santana


----------



## Klicks (Apr 7, 2009)

They come beckon to us from afar.........they say:  "I come to you in your dreams.  I stay with you in your memories"

and.......oh yeah, like thanks for catching that buzz with me!!


----------



## Klicks (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd love to burn one with Charlie Chaplain.........I kinda walk like him some times  ,  most difinately Jim Morrison and Lizzie Borden


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 7, 2009)

**** Cheney--just to loosen him up and get the stick out of his arse.  But then he might accidentally shoot me and I hate getting shot while high.  Saw Cheech and Chong this weekend and Tommy says **** Cheney is incompetent because he shot a lawyer and didn't even kill him.


----------



## ganja_angie (Apr 7, 2009)

I would have to say Seth Rogen, Jonah Hill, Jason Segel, James Franco,Paul Rudd, Judd Apatow, Evan Goldberg.  Any one of them and I'd be thrilled.  I am a huge Apatpw fan and I am determined to be friends with these boys someday, lol.  I love them )


----------



## Pirate of Rohan (Jul 19, 2012)

Homer Simpson all the way! how cool would that be to toke it up with homer and get into crazy shenanigans like on the show.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2012)

My dad.    May he RIP.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 19, 2012)

Eleanor Roosevelt if I could resurrect the dead.  Rachel Maddow if living.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 19, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> My dad.    May he RIP.



i bet i'd like too smoke with your Dad too, may he RIP.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks dman.  He was one cool dude.  I bet he would've liked you too.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 19, 2012)

Me would be next sm
T4


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2012)

But of course t4.    Ya lightweight.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 19, 2012)

Reckon I would want to pipe with yual

BWD


----------



## Pirate of Rohan (Jul 19, 2012)

i wouldnt mind sitting by the fire with you BWD passing the pipe around and telling tales all night


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 20, 2012)

henry anslinger.....peace


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 20, 2012)

Pirate of Rohan said:
			
		

> i wouldnt mind sitting by the fire with you BWD passing the pipe around and telling tales all night


 
Reckon I would pipe with yu and just bout every pilgrem I have had pleasure trails crossed here. All good folk and thinks the conversations would be all interestin.

BWD


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 20, 2012)

Id love to sit/smoke with you Bwd then we go hunting even though i dont hunt the idea sounds great esp when pissed and stoned.
Lol
T4


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 20, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Id love to sit/smoke with you Bwd then we go hunting even though i dont hunt the idea sounds great esp when pissed and stoned.
> Lol
> T4


 
Would love sit and pipe with yu T4P and reckon would like yual bushwackin critters with me too but I dont do it stoned, as mentioned in other thread of mine went bear huntin once stoned aint doin it gain that fur sure 

Funny now wasnt then

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd sit in the circle with Peter Higgs, Carl Sagen and Stephen Hawking and discuss the Fallacy Of Time Perception as well as Singularity Theory and how it presents a possible dilemma with black holes being drawn towards one another.

:bongin: like a madman...

eace:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 20, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I'd sit in the circle with Peter Higgs, Carl Sagen and Stephen Hawking and discuss the Fallacy Of Time Perception as well as Singularity Theory and how it presents a possible dilemma with black holes being drawn towards one another.
> 
> :bongin: like a madman...
> 
> eace:


 

Huh guess we aint invited to 7greens party she rather sit round with bunch of stuffy shirts oh well what ever floats yur canoe lol 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh by the ways just pokin fun and yankin to yur ankle 7green reckon I would have a truely weird crew too ifin I could pick folk that intrigue me 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

:rofl: np Backwoods


----------



## Wetdog (Jul 20, 2012)

Would a man and wife count as one?

Danny DeVito for sure and Rhea Perleman if she can come along.

Some smoke and plenty of alcohol.

Wet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

woops just noted it was ONE person to smoke with ...lol...So I'd say Shantibaba...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 20, 2012)

Id smoke with yual and be mighty proud to do so yual good folk here this fireside Mpas has lite. 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> *she* rather sit round with bunch of stuffy shirts oh well what ever floats yur canoe lol
> 
> BWD


 
And I'm a he, *backwoods*, an outy not an inee :rofl: 


ahhh.....T-25 mins and counting til :bong2:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 20, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> And I'm a he, *backwoods*, an outy not an inee :rofl:
> 
> 
> ahhh.....T-25 mins and counting til :bong2:


 

I am so sorry pilgrem! Yual a dog friend LOL I just be assumin everytime  female folk be **** chattin yual in the firside conversations just assumed makin me the *** but also lets me know yual chasin the ladies wink wink yual friend now fur sure LOL. Sorry ifin I upset ya not me intention.

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

:rofl: I am never offended from yours post *Backwoods*, good peeps heren by youren fireside 

And yes, I'm a bit slow but I can still chase the ladies, even tho the wifey doesn't like it much :angrywife: ...:rofl:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 20, 2012)

Any member of Simple Minds, Rush and Alice in Chains.  Stewart Copeland, perhaps.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 20, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :rofl: I am never offended from yours post *Backwoods*, good peeps heren by youren fireside
> 
> And yes, I'm a bit slow but I can still chase the ladies, even tho the wifey doesn't like it much :angrywife: ...:rofl:


 
LOL yual good folk glad I didnt offend yur fireside. Also nice to knows we have some in commen, like yur fireside friend 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 20, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Any member of Simple Minds, Rush and Alice in Chains. Stewart Copeland, perhaps.


 
Played fur Corey Hart in me younger it count?

BWD


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 20, 2012)

HH the Dalai Lama :48:  That would be a total trip. I'd be cracking up laughing cause all I could think of is Yoda :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Jul 21, 2012)

Don Knotts


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 21, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Played fur Corey Hart in me younger it count?
> 
> BWD



LMAO, BWD wears his sunglasses at night


----------



## Roddy (Jul 21, 2012)

Or Tim Conway....now THAT would be fun as all get out!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 21, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> LMAO, BWD wears his sunglasses at night


 
Yup me model to this day "Never Surrender" 

BWD


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 21, 2012)

Richard Branson - While on a flight to the space station. This guy is my hero.


----------



## D3 (Jul 23, 2012)

I would say scooby doo and shaggy  that would be so cool.   I would also like to smoke with sandra bullock:hubba: I think she would be really down to earth and hilarious:laugh:


----------



## D3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yeah frank zappa he wOuld be a trip


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

:goodposting: love me some Zappa


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix or Mick Jagger. Bet they would be a trip.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 25, 2012)

*Rodney Dangerfield !!  * I mean c'mon, wouldn't that be a blast ?? 

(He loved it, claimed that he smoked every day of his adult life.)


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 25, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> *Rodney Dangerfield !! *I mean c'mon, wouldn't that be a blast ??
> 
> (He loved it, claimed that he smoked every day of his adult life.)


 
He be funny fur sure and I will claim me death bed that I too smoked every day me adult life too!

BWD


----------



## D3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Me too bro going to die with a joint in my mouth.   When I die plant 1 on my grave I bet that it Will be the best


----------



## Roddy (Jul 26, 2012)

Belushi, Aykroyd, Murray, Murphy....I'm guessing any of these would be a riot!!


----------



## Roddy (Jul 26, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> *Rodney Dangerfield !!  * I mean c'mon, wouldn't that be a blast ??
> 
> (He loved it, claimed that he smoked every day of his adult life.)



Yeah....the entire cast of Caddyshack, for that matter!!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 26, 2012)

In the spring of 2005 I was in Davie, Florida for six weeks on a contract job.  I went and played a round at the golf course where they shot Caddyshack . . . it was almost like going to church . . . will never forget that experience


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 26, 2012)

To walk a trail once walked is very important to ones sole, glad yual walked it as I do mine as often as I be aloud 

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 27, 2012)

i just can't pick 1!!!

bob marley, seth macfarlane, bill clinton, sublime(the whole band), dave grohl, the roots, dave chapelle...i'm just gonna have to stop myself there, before i make a 5 page post of everyone i wanna smoke pot with


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2012)

Willie, of course!


----------



## Roddy (Jul 27, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Willie, of course!



Met him at the golf course (he played out there all day one year)...but didn't get a chance to partake!


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 27, 2012)

Nicolaus Copernicus, Lenardo Da Vinci, and of course William S Harley, and Arthur Davidson.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 27, 2012)

Famous people? ummm...YYZ, THG, Rose and SM???


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 27, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Famous people? ummm...YYZ, THG, Rose and SM???


 
Thats ok I still luvs ya  LOL

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL :rofl: Sorry BWD, nothing personal. Im just a ladies man i suppose. :hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 27, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> LOL :rofl: Sorry BWD, nothing personal. Im just a ladies man i suppose. :hubba:


 
Ladies Man?!!!

Do tell how many LOL?!!! 

In my life they still show my fence line and always Naaaaa'in me name but stay to true now 

BWD


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Im just a ladies man i suppose. :hubba:



ostpicsworthless: 

:hubba:


----------

